# Rotary Tool



## MAS520 (Jan 18, 2017)

I would like to buy a flexible shaft for my Black and Decker Rotary Tool. Any idea where I can find one? Thank you.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Depends on what the end of your tool looks like. While all of the rotary tools I have (both Dremel and no-name brands) have the same size/thread on the end, I'm not sure all of them do. I got a northern tool version as a gift, and it had a flex shaft included, which also fits my Dremels. I wanted to get the Dremel one as well, mostly because it has the collet lock in the wand end. Wound up finding a dremel kit on CL for $20 that had a fairly new Dremel variable speed tool, flex shaft, and a box of bits/discs/etc…

If you have never used the flex shaft, you will wonder why you waited so long to get one 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree the shaft is a game changer. Bought this last year and love it. https://www.amazon.com/WEN-2305-Rotary-Tool-Shaft/dp/B003BYRFH8










Old unit I gave to my son as it did not have this option available. For $20 you get the entire package. If it fits your Black and Decker, great, if not you have one that does for the $20 you would have spent for just the shaft.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a B&D rotary tool and it fits every Dremel accessory I've tried with it. I would venture to say you'll be just fine using the Dremel one. Also, if you search the reviews on Amazon for the Dremel shaft, I bet you'll find someone who has already tried it.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have one like this, and the Dremel flexible shaft works just fine.


----------

